# Regenbogenforellen Wachstum?



## Messi76 (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

hab heute mal schnell paar Regenbogenforellen (1.000 Stück) abgeholt,
10-13 cm kleine Setzlinge, gefüttert werden Sie mit Coppens Anschlußfutter täglich nach Vorgabe. 

Gibt es da so eine Art Wachstumstabelle?
Würde mich gerne interessieren, wann - wie groß - schwer...

Ist erst mal ein kleiner Test, wollte mein Becken nicht zu eng besetzen...
Aber wenn die gut abwachsen werd ich mal ein paar mehr holen...
Aber das ist nicht für 2011 geplant... keine Angst ich erwarte kein Wunderwachstum...


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen Wachstum?*

Wie groß ist den dein Becken?
Wie groß ist dein Wasserdurchlauf?


----------



## porbeagle (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen Wachstum?*

Wunderwachstum geht so:
Weiblichen Forellen die Eierstöcke entfernen wird per OP gemacht.Die Dinger gehen auf wie Hefeteig.Da ist erst bei ca.35 - 40 Pfund schluss.
Wird in Dänemark oft gemacht für die Forellenpuffs.


----------



## Messi76 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen Wachstum?*

Ne ne, solche Sachen habe ich nicht vor und ist auch nicht mein Ding.
Wenn ich sowas will, dann nehme ich lieber gleich Seeforellen.

Gute Frage, kann ich nicht messen, da es sich um einen ca. 40 Meter langen und zwischen 3 und 6 Meter breiten Bachlauf handelt der entsprechend mit Absperrgitter abgesperrt ist. Ist auf dem Gelände einer Fischzucht vom Verpächter. Aber ist eine nette Strömung... und ca, 1,5 Meter tief...


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen Wachstum?*

Es gibt schon Wachstumstabellen!
Habe die aber jetzt nicht im Kopf.

Empfehle dir mal das Buch aus dem Verlag "Paul Parey"
Mit dem Titel > Forellenzucht<

ISBN -Nr. 3-490-09214-7

Autoren: Wolfgang Lindhorst-Emme

#h


----------



## Messi76 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen Wachstum?*

Danke für den Typ, hab das Buch gleich mal bestellt...
Lesen bildet ja bekanntlich


----------



## sven123 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen Wachstum?*

Wo hast du das Buch bestellt?
Leider nirgends gefunden.


----------



## Messi76 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen Wachstum?*

Gibt es auch regulär nicht mehr, hab die letzten 2 bei ABE Books gebraucht gekrallt.... sorry...


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (1. November 2010)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen Wachstum?*

Es gibt auch noch gleichwertige andere Bücher!

Z.B. - Von Kurt Ibler "Forellenzucht"
 aus dem leobold Stocker Verlag

IBSN - Nr. 3-7020-0729-6

#h


----------



## C.K. (1. November 2010)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen Wachstum?*



> Weiblichen Forellen die Eierstöcke entfernen wird per OP gemacht.



Das ist doch nicht wirklich wahr, oder?? 

Ich fasse es nicht!


----------



## lausi97 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen Wachstum?*

@CK
Nein Christian ist es nicht,die werden wenn mit wärme behandelt,und das auch schon im Eistadium,Weiblichkeitsrate -75%.Funkt. aber nicht immer.

@Messi76

Zuwachsrate richtet sich nach Wassertemp. und der daraus abgeleiteten Futtermenge.Bei den Wassertemp. zur Zeit 1% von Fischmenge füttern,macht bei 1000 10-13(komische größe),also 10-15gr/st 15kg Fischmasse=150gr Futter=150gr Zuwachs.
Bei dem Coppensfutter kannste 50gr Zuwachs am tag abziehen,weil das Futter eine nicht so hohe verwertbare Energie hat.
Gruß
lausi


----------



## Messi76 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen Wachstum?*

Danke Lausi97, das ist eine klasse Antwort... 
Ja komische größe, vielleicht sind es auch 9-12 cm, eigentlich sollten es 13-14 cm sein, aber da hat er uns sicher die kleineren gegeben... Also 14 hat da kein einziger... aber bei 17,- € das Stück auch verständlich...

Ok, was wäre dann den ein besseres (energiereicheres) Futter?
Mir hat der Züchter das Coppens 2mm mitgegeben... und gemeint das es sehr gut ist... eigentlich wäre meine Tendenz Biomar gewesen.... oder doch was anderes?

Natürlich halte ich mich nach der Futtervorschrift, wiege auch das Coppens jetzt schon mit Küchenwaage ab...

Danke


----------



## lausi97 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen Wachstum?*

Hi Messi76,
du meintest sicher 17cent das stück und nicht 17Euro,dann waren es eher 6-8cm.Hier im Sauerland ,und bei den anderen Züchtern die ich kenn,sind`s 10-12;12-15;15-18;18-20;20-22;22-25 und die über 25cm.Ist eigentlich ne allgemeingültige Sortierungslistung.

Zum Futter:Skretting Royal Optima oder das etwas günstigere Select in der Größe F1P(2,5),wobei,durch den von dir angegebenen preis der Fische es wohl noch kleinere Fische sind, eher Pro Aqua Brut 1,8MP als 5kg Sack bis zu einer größe der Fische von ca 15gr,dann erst das 2,5er bis ca 40-60gr,danach kannste bis 300gr F2P füttern.
Schreib mir mal welches Futter du genau hast,dann vergleich ich die mal.

Kannste auch ne Probewiegung machen?Also 100st fangen und wiegen,dann kann man das gesamtgewicht bestimmen.

Gruß
Lausi


----------



## maxxxxl (9. November 2010)

*AW: Regenbogenforellen Wachstum?*

Servus Messi76 ( Matthias)
also ich weis ned ich denk das unsere 1000 forellen ca. 8-12 cm oder so haben weil ich kenn den Züchter und die sind bei ihm halt billiger weil er selber abstreift und groß Lieferant ist. Und wie gesagt das in der größe war ja nurn Test. Man wird es sehn was bei uns rauskomt und übrig bleibt oder


----------

